# Scruffy Pictures



## davetgabby

Let's see some pics of your neezers at their worst.


----------



## Missy

or is it at their best Dave? that looks like one happy Molly! I love the contrast between that picture and your avatar!


----------



## Sheri

I was thinking the same thing, Missy. Molly is cute both ways! (But, what a difference, Ha!)


----------



## davetgabby

she does clean up well at the beach though. It's not like mud. Come on girls ,where's your dirty pictures?


----------



## irnfit

Kodi and Shelby at the beach.


----------



## davetgabby

aaahh Michele , they look darling.


----------



## Missy

how bout these...not really dirty--but making a mess


----------



## pjewel

How about Milo after his incarceration.


----------



## davetgabby

Poor guy , Geri , I bet you felt sorry for him.


----------



## pjewel

davetgabby said:


> Poor guy , Geri , I bet you felt sorry for him.


Only after I got over wanting to smack him silly  for scaring the hell outta me. That boy is worse than a teenager testing the limits.


----------



## davetgabby

:bolt:Aaahh ,he just likes hitting the town.


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley...last spring....right after his bath :frusty:


----------



## good buddy

Our day at the lake.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Remember folks, Posh's feet are white!!!

This is Miss Thang up in Northern MN on Lake Superior where we go and camp each summer. She loves it!


----------



## lfung5

This is an easy one!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Cute thread. I have one to add as soon as I find the pic.


----------



## sandydlc

I have this picture of Lucy from my son Nick's last soccer game of the season. Not only was she filthy, but she reeked from all of the goose poop that was mixed into the mud that day. Can you say, bath time???


----------



## good buddy

Graet pictures! Who would ever guess how lovely these pups look on a good day?


----------



## mimismom

oh my... this is a really bad one... but Mimi got a bath that day!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, now I'm not feeling so bad in comparison.

BENTLEY. What happens when you decide to do a RLH in the rain (and southern red clay).


----------



## ivyagogo

This was last spring when we went hiking. The pictures are NOTHING compared to how dirty he really was. All the stringy things that were stuck in his hair took forever to get out. My friend's sheltie was clean as a whistle. It's hard to image that we went hiking together!


----------



## Sam375

*luck of the irish or luck of the Hav?*

or unlucky him and ME for now he needs a bath?


----------



## Brady's mom

Dugan is the poster child for bad hair days.



















And Brady is the king of mud! I will have to find some of my mud pictures later.


----------



## ama0722

Every agility trial we go to. Sharlene- I can't agree more about Neezers and red clay being such a fun mix!


----------



## davetgabby

Yep Ammanda , a tired and dirty dog is a happy dog. Look at those smiles. Great pictures folks.


----------



## marjrc

Such funny pictures! I'm sure at the time, they were anything but funny! LOL Great idea, Dave. 

I love that Green Goblin, Sam! LOL


----------



## casperkeep

Such cool pics guys. I love the pic Amanda of the pups running in the snow. It looks like Belle is really having fun!!! Gotta love our dirty doggies!!!


----------



## bethanay66

*Mickey really hates water!*

So he was reasonably miserable after this hike in the rain!

The photo of Maddy is as a pup--Mickey has always loved to lick her ears. And it results in such a lovely hairdo.


----------



## Lina

Kubrick is great at getting dirty... it's his favorite thing to do!

Those yellow flowers were *really* hard to get off.


















Hitch also likes to get dirty, but I don't have as great of a picture of it... check out his front leg, in this picture, though. It's brown all the way to the top!









And though I'm not sure if you would qualify snow as "dirty," I think this picture looks like a dirty dog to me.


----------



## Lina

Just had to post separately that I love all these dirty dogs! I think all dogs need to get dirty now and then... it just makes them so happy to run around in the mud, LOL!


----------



## casperkeep

I agree with you Lina!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Wonderful pictures! I tend to hustle Murray to the tub so fast when he gets into a mess that I don't have any pictures. The worst was the morning he discovered the ash pile where DH burns yard debris....:frusty:


----------



## maryam187

Hands down, I know for a fact that I will win this dirty contest. Thanks to the weather, mud, and Chuy's piggy personality, the following sight is a regular one every 2-3 days in our household! Please note how fairly clean Pablo's legs are, granted that his are longer, but he walks slowly and Greyhound like through the mud while Chuy runs nose down, hehe.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness Maryam!! Hands down you win this one!


----------



## Redorr

Lola had gotten a foxtail in her ear, which the vet removed and the medicine matted her ear terribly so we had to cut her ears really short. Goofball!


----------



## Evye's Mom

casperkeep said:


> Oh my goodness Maryam!! Hands down you win this one!


You got my vote too Maryam. But Pablo is looking like second runner up.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Redorr said:


> Lola had gotten a foxtail in her ear, which the vet removed and the medicine matted her ear terribly so we had to cut her ears really short. Goofball!


Lola doesn't look terribly scruffy but she does look terribly cute.


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Chuy!!!!! Maryam, bless you. You must be loving white dogs in the red mud. ICK !! That last shot of Chuy is horrifying! LOL


----------



## maryam187

I rinsed his legs for 25 min. straight. Luckily, what you see on the pic wasn't red mud. When I take him to the baseball field, we have to walk through red mud, tiny gravel, and then we get to the baseball field where Chuy runs circles head down on the red sand. Then he runs through the cut grass. On the way back, a layer of each of the above will be added to his already layered legs just in reverse. By the time we get to the car, it's a lovely cake :boom: One of the reasons why I didn't want a light colored dog, but he has SO much fun (like a pig in the mud) and cleans up nicely that I just can't help taking them there 2-3 times a week.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Love the pictures! Keep them coming! I still can't get over how bad a Hav's coat when it is wet....I mean good.....

I mean they really look dirty when they are wet! You know it is only water, but they look really nasty!

The green feet wins! Keep this thread up and no one will want a Hav!


----------



## susieg

Love everyone's wet/dirty neezer pics! 

The first pic is Lola digging a hole in the sand at the beach, one of her fave pastimes. The second is her playing in the rain at the park, which she only agreed to because my parents dog was there to romp around with.


----------



## Evye's Mom

This isn't a dirty dog picture...what we look like (clean) after some RLH through the house and a 3-dog pile up. And I wonder why she is losing hair.

Bentley doesn't look much better.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bentley's clean dog scruffy picture. Same day, same game, same mess except his pony stayed in....barely.


----------



## KSC

I can offer one cute scruffy picture - I adore the sand on Kipling's nose in this one....









And then there....my God snow is fun....


----------



## maryam187

Sharlene, LOL, they look hilarious. I really need to try and get a pic of Pablo when he wakes up and his chin hair is flattened and the tips are curled up to a big old mustache.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mudball and his buddy Rat Girl*

yes, Riki does love his mud...and rat girl might not like the mud but she sure looks funny when soaked! Oh and the last one is a whale spouting...just for grins...


----------



## krandall

TheVintageVamp said:


> Wonderful pictures! I tend to hustle Murray to the tub so fast when he gets into a mess that I don't have any pictures.


That's my problem too! We've had some pretty muddy days, but my focus seems to be on containing the mess rather than documenting it!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Havanese or Creature from the Black Lagoon? It's your call...

I cross posted this in the "Body Language" thread, but thought it really belonged here too. And I agree with Linda... Right after telling newbies to only buy Havs from reputable breeders, we need to say, "But wait! Go look at this thread before you decide to buy." I bet it would prevent a lot of frivolous "fluffy puppy" purchases. ound:


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry looks scruffy before his first big groom:


----------



## maryam187

My cream-parti piggy was digging. (ARGS!!! Why do my pics show up sideways? They're saved upright, grrrh)


----------



## kelrobin

I love this thread! 

Maryam, you were right about Chuy . . . he does LOVE to get filthy! Of course the nice thing about white is that you can see where the dirt is. Karen, I had to show my DH the pic of Kodi last night . . . that is a riot, especially with him standing on his back legs like that. And Evye, you definitely captured the bad hair day perfectly!

Here is a very old one of Jackson as a pup. I was sitting on the deck and he went around the corner and then came back five minutes later looking like this. To this day, I have no idea what he got into, but I would suspect it was a red clay ant hill.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

I love these pictures!


----------



## Brady's mom

Why is it that our cream colored dogs are the ones who love to get dirty most? I got a phone call from my husband to come home right away, Brady was out in the mud. Here is what I found when I got home. Of course, Dugan was a mess too, but Brady is always worse. You can't see his belly here, but it was a sight!


----------



## maryam187

Looks like Brady's been rolling on muddy worms, LOL.


----------



## Leslie

My goodness, you all have some pretty messy dogs  I'm thinking Chuy and Kodi could definitely win a dirty dog contest, paws down! 

Well, even when Tori is at her dirtiest I would be hard-pressed to able to document it w/a camera. So, about the best I can do for this thread is post one of her "wet dog" look and one of her w/plumbago flowers stuck on her underside.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Another adorable thread. Dirty dogs make the cutest dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This thread is so cute! Keep them coming!


----------



## sandydlc

maryam187 said:


> Sharlene, LOL, they look hilarious. I really need to try and get a pic of Pablo when he wakes up and his chin hair is flattened and the tips are curled up to a big old mustache.


We call that "floor-face" in our house!! Lucy looks hilarious after waking up from a nap on the tile.

Sandy


----------



## krandall

Leslie said:


> My goodness, you all have some pretty messy dogs  I'm thinking Chuy and Kodi could definitely win a dirty dog contest, paws down!
> 
> Well, even when Tori is at her dirtiest I would be hard-pressed to able to document it w/a camera. So, about the best I can do for this thread is post one of her "wet dog" look and one of her w/plumbago flowers stuck on her underside.


Tori is too cute, even when dirty. What a face in the second picture. You just want to smooch it, dirty feet and all!<g>


----------



## Missy

Karen, I love that picture of Kodi! He is so proud of his dirty belly! I love how he is standing!

Very cute scruffinutters!


----------



## Maxmom

The video isn't very good because it's from a cell phone, but the picture tells it all!


----------



## Brady's mom

Great video! Oh my! I think my theory of cream or white dogs being the ones who like to get the dirtiest is proven with your pups!


----------



## maryam187

Janan, :faint: YOU WIN!!! Where HAS he been? 
Karen, I totally agree.


----------



## Maxmom

He found a wet spot where we had a leak in our sprinkler system. You wouldn't believe this green grass hid a wet spot. Max found it and dug and dug and dug. He had a ball!


----------



## krandall

Totally disgusting, and too cute!ound:


----------



## mimismom

Janan!! wow! that is one messy dog!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Max's video takes the scruffy prize


----------



## Maxmom

Max's favorite hang-out is in the corner of the sofa with his face wedged in the corner. When he takes his face out, he has "pointy-face"!  It's not a very attractive look, so fits in the scruffy category. Does anybody else's hav do this?


----------



## gelbergirl

Max does look hilarious with "pointy-face". ha ha ha how cute
How long does it take for him to make that, a few minutes?


----------



## Maxmom

> Max does look hilarious with "pointy-face". ha ha ha how cute
> How long does it take for him to make that, a few minutes?


It depends on how dirty his face is! lol


----------



## Missy

Max is a character. and cute even covered with mud and even with a pointy face!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just saw this thread and looked at all 8 pages! Hands down, Havs are still the cutest dogs in the world, even when they're dirty!!!


----------



## marjrc

Janan, OMG!!! You can't tell this dog is originally white. YIKES !! 

Totally agree, Ann.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*rub a dub dub*

three havs in a tub!


----------



## waybrook

Rikidaisy said:


> three havs in a tub!


:bathbaby:


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty deserves her name. She loves to be dirty. This day she decided to help dad with the sprinkler problem. She stayed fairly dry, but she did stick her face right in the middle of things to inspect the trouble. In these photos, she doesn't look that bad, but she hadn't had a bath in a while and got her face all muddy to add to the overall nastiness. Indiana, on the other hand, hates to be dirty and stays away from messes.


----------



## Sheri

How responsible Dusty is, helping out her Dad! A plumber in training! Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mop dogs...*

You know we have the pictures of the dirty dogs...but I should show you a photo of all the stuff I vacuum up everyday that the bring in on their little hairy paws. We live near the ocean, so our dirt is filled with sand and all sorts of other little bits of whatever these guys pick up from the earth.

Imagine if we went for walks tossing our heads around on the grass. Think of the great smell we could have as well as the stuff we could collect...and add to that a bit of rain or snow...


----------



## Maxmom

What a picture you painted, Linda! It reminds me of Max when he comes in after going for a wade in our pond. Pond scum smells really... not nice! lol


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, Dusty is beautiful and even more so because she loves to get into the middle of things. A real tomboy.


----------



## Sam375

Maxmom said:


> Max's favorite hang-out is in the corner of the sofa with his face wedged in the corner. When he takes his face out, he has "pointy-face"!  It's not a very attractive look, so fits in the scruffy category. Does anybody else's hav do this?


Harry gets pointy face too, but mostly it it just one side...maybe sometime I can get a pic of it.
someon posted a pic of there Hav taking a nap upside down, like vertical on the back part of the couch...seems like a new thread for pics of Havs in weird positions?


----------



## Maxmom

I'm glad there's another weird hav out there! lol As I write this post, Max is in his corner with his face all tucked in. His usual place! He has always searched out the coolest place in the house. I think he likes the cool leather.


----------



## maryam187

No comment!


----------



## krandall

Oh, I think you just beat out Kodi for title of Dirtiest Dog on the Forum by quite a margin!!! How long did it take you to clean up THAT mess!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

maryam187 said:


> No comment!


Joey must have been shaking in his shoes wondering if this was all going to wash out. Seeing it did, it is funny. :biggrin1: I think this is the dirtiest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## Scooter's Family

maryam187 said:


> No comment!


:jaw:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Chuy makes Bentley look clean.


----------



## Maxmom

Chuy! 

:bathbaby::bathbaby:I'd like to know how many shampoos that bath took!:bathbaby::bathbaby:


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> No comment!


Looks like he had fun!
I hope Oliver and Comet have a lot of fun but not that much.........


----------



## Sheri

Chuy!!! Oh, my! I'd like to know how long and how many rinses it took to get him clean, too!

And, I agree with Sally--I hope Tucker has fun, too, but not _that_ much fun! Ha!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

AAAACK!!!!! Except for the leash dangling there, it is almost impossible to tell that is even a dog! Good grief, Chuy!


----------



## good buddy

Are you sure that's Chuy? I think you might be trying to fool me! I don't even Chuy could make himself that BIG of a mess lol!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Maryam, care to share how in the world Chuy got that way.


----------



## maryam187

Hahaha, I knew I wouldn't be the only one going :jaw: We take the dogs for training at a park by a river every Sunday. This Sunday, while I was on my way back from Berlin, Joey took Chuy and the group went for a walk by the river. Since Chuy is a pig by nature, he very much enjoyed the mud by the river and started running and ended up jumping into the water and decided to just sit down. Voila. Luckily, Joey gave him a bath before I got home after a 25 hour trip! I have no idea how exactly he did it, but I believe there was a LOT of rinsing involved. Chuy's hair is quite a bit darker on his paws than the rest of his body, but he has so much fun getting dirty that we are able to ignore his color imperfection.
And just to prove to you that yes indeed, this muddy thing IS Chuy, here's another muddy pig pic for ya 

Sharlene, Bentley is considered clean in this household. I think that's about the dirtiest Pablo's ever looked, he's such a neat Virgo D.O.G.


----------



## maryam187

Oops, here comes the pic...


----------



## good buddy

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom

Christy, you about said it all. LOL. And his facial expression is like he thinks he is the most beautiful thing in the world and something to be very proud about.


----------



## Maxmom

Maryam, you need to go to the lookalike thread and see the comparison of Chuy and Max in their muddy moments. lol


----------



## MaddiesMom

Chuy is the winner hands down for dirtiest dog! I think I'd take him to a carwash....:laugh:

Here's Maddie's shaggiest look.....She's clean, but now you know why I don't keep her in full coat.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter & Murphy after playing in the rain.....


----------



## Maxmom

My boys just came in from playing outside and their feet are green because of all the oak pollen that's fallen.


----------



## krandall

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter & Murphy after playing in the rain.....


I didn't think it was possible to be curlier than Scooter... but wet Scooter is curlier than dry Scooter!


----------



## krandall

maryam187 said:


> Oops, here comes the pic...


Yup. No doubt about it... Chuy wins!


----------



## marjrc

I've said it before, but I'll say it again.. OMG !!! Chuy, you dirty, dirty dog you!! Thank goodness, papa washed you well before momma got home. I'm not sure Daddy would still be walking if he had left you like that! LOL


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again.. OMG !!! Chuy, you dirty, dirty dog you!! Thank goodness, papa washed you well before momma got home. I'm not sure Daddy would still be walking if he had left you like that! LOL


The one time Dave tried giving Kodi a bath, I came home to a very damp, clean-ish dog. But that would have been OK. The kitchen sink was full of (by that time, cold) muddy water, the floor was a swamp of said muddy water, there were muddy footprints (human and canine) everywhere, and PILES of sopping wet towels left like bread crumbs between the kitchen and the bathroom. I'm not sure it was worth it... I think it would have been easier if he'd just stuck Kodi in his ex-pen and left him for me to deal with when I got home.<g>


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Are you sure that is Posh? Do you have paw prints to identify her? I don't see any white feet!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

maryam187 said:


> Oops, here comes the pic...


No that picture could scare a groomer to death, and he looks like he knows he just won a contest!!..I love the photo, you must have been thinking some very distrubing thoughts!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

That second photo of Chuy has to be one of the funniest things I've ever seen (once the horror subsided!). He does look like he thinks he is one hot dog. I think Maddie's Mom had the right idea - car wash! By the way, love Maddie's shaggy look!


----------



## maryam187

Just look how neatly my coat-blowing puppy is sitting to get a treat for his accomplishment. I should've mentioned that after my 25 hour trip, I was sitting in the living room at 2 am cutting out bigger than golfball sized matts that were felted directly onto the skin. Joey had thoroughly brushed and combed him on Friday and took him to the park on Sunday. Little did my DH know that one shouldn't do this to a dog that's blowing its coat. Since I'll be leaving soon and won't be able to help for 4 freaking months, both dogs are going to get a trim with clippers this time, especially this little pig of mine.


----------



## Maxmom

I originally took this picture to show the oak tree worms, but his feet look so ugly when wet, I decided it must go to the scruffy thread. lol


----------



## Sam375

maryam187 said:


> Hahaha, I knew I wouldn't be the only one going :jaw: We take the dogs for training at a park by a river every Sunday. This Sunday, while I was on my way back from Berlin, Joey took Chuy and the group went for a walk by the river. Since Chuy is a pig by nature, he very much enjoyed the mud by the river and started running and ended up jumping into the water and decided to just sit down. Voila. Luckily, Joey gave him a bath before I got home after a 25 hour trip! I have no idea how exactly he did it, but I believe there was a LOT of rinsing involved. Chuy's hair is quite a bit darker on his paws than the rest of his body, but he has so much fun getting dirty that we are able to ignore his color imperfection.
> And just to prove to you that yes indeed, this muddy thing IS Chuy, here's another muddy pig pic for ya
> 
> Sharlene, Bentley is considered clean in this household. I think that's about the dirtiest Pablo's ever looked, he's such a neat Virgo D.O.G.


But, despite all that, you can still see some white along the back!


----------

